# Buying help DSLR!!!!



## Maniacalgeek (Apr 17, 2014)

Hello,
I have a Sony TX1 which I bought in 2012 and since then I have developed my interest in photography.As it is a point-and-shoot camera,I can't tinker much around with the photographs.So I need to buy a DSLR now but I don't know much about it.You can say I am just a beginner.I need a camera which is user friendly but it should have the capability to perform well when I am used to the technicalities of a DLSR.And also I want to sell my TX1 which is in mint condition and is purchased from Thailand.I want to know how much can it fetch me.Below is the questionnaire:

What's your budget?
30k +/- 5k

Camera type?
DSLR

How much zoom do you want/expect?
I will be doing some occasional macro photography,so need according to it.

Do you care for manual exposure controls?
Yes

What will you be shooting with this camera?
Everything.From macro to landscape,from indoor to outdoor...

Will you be shooting mostly indoors/low light and/or action/sports?
not mostly

Video?
Yes required.1080p.

Do you have any particular model(s) in your mind?
no

Any brand preference? Like/dislike
will prefer nikon more than canon 

From where will you be buying?
depends on where i get good price.

Any other features you need?
Few features like live photography,movable display(if possible) and others i am leaving this question as you can judge better what should be required for a first time dslr user.


----------



## nac (Apr 20, 2014)

I was expecting DSLR users would fill in.

And you could have found the one yourself if you have dug a little on this forum and/or on the internet. Already you have narrowed down that you want a DSLR. And you don't have lot of choice in this budget. It's either Canon or Nikon and you prefer Nikon over Canon. And how many models are there which have articulated screen??? 

- For beginner, DSLR is not good when it comes to video recording.
- Canon is slightly better than Nikon when it comes to video recording. I am not suggesting you to buy a Canon.
- If you want to shoot everything, then you need to have lenses for everything. There are lot of lenses out there, and you need to have biiiiig budget to get everything.

If someone is upgrading from D5100, I wouldn't say D5200. But for first time buyer, I see a point. 

D5200 - Costs about 35k. Yeah, you gotta stretch your budget a little. Else,
600D - Costs ???. It was selling around 28k, heard that the pricing is not available now. I don't like the deal now. It's your choice. Cost should be between 28k and 36k.
Final option, D5100. Costs about 25k.


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 20, 2014)

You can get the Canon 1200D with two lens 18 -55/55-250mm for Rs 34K or stretch your budget or get the 600D with the same twin lens for Rs 39K. If 1080p video is your criteria and you want hard buttons for ISO,WB, DoF , sharp properly exposed images and a very easy and guiding UI then get a Canon. Both the IQ and Video is super from either model.


----------

